# Park your ego at the door?



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

I just thought I would make a comment about my experiences posting and reading this forum. Number one is that I have learned SO much from reading posts here and it has helped me so much in my DIY investing. There are many knowledgeable and experienced people on here who really know there stuff and much can be learned from them.
On the other hand I find that there is also a proliferation of ego on here. There are many subtle (and not so subtle) putdowns mixed in with the good information. It seems many on here have a chip on their shoulders when it comes to investing and are quick to argue, insult and put one another down simply because they may not agree.
I know, because I'm human and have an ego too, that it is sometimes tempting to talk down to other people who may not have the same level of knowledge. It is very nice for the ego to feel superior to others, but it also creates much bad feeling that really isn't necessary. It would be nice if information and ideas could be passed on to each other without the subtle sniping and putdowns.

I'll probably get hammered for this post but felt the need to bring it up.
Cheers to all


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

kyboch said:


> I'll probably get hammered for this post...


You got it!

- 1st: You're entitled to express your polite opinion; it's a free country! :encouragement: 

- 2nd: It's great that this forum has taught you 'so much' [hopefully you're passing your knowledge to others you know {family/friends} that need help with financial literacy by recommending books/this forum, etc].

- 3rd: You have to keep in mind that this is an anonymous/FREE/public forum, so don't expect perfect manners/polite humour all the time [we all have bad days & are all adults here].

- 4th: It happens to be filled with wisdom [as you have mentioned].

If you have learned a lot from the forum [as you said you have], then just appreciate the information & valuable time of those you have learned from [tolerance works both ways].

Having said the above, I'm not suggesting you keep silent if you find an improper argument/fight/post, not at all, but speak up then at the appropriate time; it's better than just create a thread to indirectly criticize some here, is not the best idea IMHO.

Last, but not least, there is the ignore button.

Keep learning!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, there are a few personalities/egos on this board that are a bit unfortunate... but its not any different from any other internet meeting place I've spent time on. However distasteful some antics are around here, it does not prevent me from learning valuable things from these folks.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Well said Jon and T gal.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the best thing to do to is to point out to the perceived offenders (perhaps through PM) when you think they are not being constructive. Maybe you're reading something between the lines that wasn't intended. Communication on a discussion forum like this one is not very high fidelity. You miss all the communication that might be there in tone or body language and often people are writing quickly without proofing or considering how what they wrote will be read by others. All that said, this has to be one of the better forums I've come across in terms of level of discourse.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I would add to also keep in mind that this type of forum is not to make friends [if u do, that's just a bonus], or like each other even, it's just a forum to exchange knowledge, and IMHO, those who contribute the least, should also complain the least. 

Fact of the matter is that without certain individuals here [regardless of character], the forum would not be as educational [not talking about myself, LOL]. :biggrin:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I think ego can be tremendously useful. There is a lot of unconventional thinking and doing in this forum, and it takes ego to do that. It takes ego, I think, to hew a different path than mainstream society. As long as we stay away from personal attacks - and I think we mostly do - I'm good with "quick to argue."


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I have been a member of this forum for quite a long time, but I have been "lurker" far more than "poster" for most of that time. Now, part of this has been because I was an absolute investor "newbie" when I joined in 2009 - I learned alot by simply reading threads - no real need to post anything. But I have to admit, part of the reason I have not posted as much as I might have over the years is the tendancy for some board "veterans" to be a little short with those with lesser knowledge than themselves. Not a big deal and a bit cowardly, but there it is.... 

I have to say, though my technical investing knowledge may still be lacking, I doubt anyone on this board is a higher authority on LBYM or high savings rates or early retirement before 45.... :tongue-new:


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Let's Beat Your Mother*

Am I going to have to start a "Jon_S acronyms" thread? each:









- this I can understand.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

For Zylon. :chuncky:









*JonS:* don't be so sure. 

BTW, this thread should be parked under general discussions and not individual stocks.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Let the LBYM CMF challenge commence!

TGal - yeah this thread is massively misplaced.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh! I want to play. How do you win?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Oh! I want to play. How do you win?


Sadly, there is no way to win. What is there to prevent me from saying that I make 20k per month and live on 2k? The anonymity of the web strikes again.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Oh! I want to play. How do you win?


I suppose you could develop an objective metric such as, wealth accumulated per 'human capital'. So one would need to standardize out income disparities. But here we go with the ego thingy.

Most everyone here has value to add, but personalities differ. I have no real problem with differences in personality, attacks are bad, but heated discussion bordering on fist fights are interesting, challenging, and do push the knowledge of all parties and onlookers. Baseless attacks and unsupported opinion, that doesn't add too much.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

T. Gal totally nailed it. 

Take what you can from the forum, good and bad. It's not like you are paying for the advice/info here (which is another option).


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Everybody sees things from there own lens!How do you know if it is ego?personal attacks?If your inclined to see ego(in others)it is more a reflection of you,if that makes sense.
Its reminds of a ''lesson'' in one of steven covey's book(anybody read it,7 habits of highly effective people?)he shows a picture of a black and white image-in the same image is a young women and a old women(one identified in the shades black,the other identified in the shades white)........Another example:some look @ the fed-ex logo and just see the letters,others see the arrow between the fed and the x.............its hard enough getting a ''read'' on things in a ''live'' physical conversation-10x harder over the net.(people are braver over the net,id also add)so many dimentions.......its like the matrix lol


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> For Zylon. :chuncky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poster probably posted in this forum because this is where the blood is on the tracks. Everything is all hearts and flowers in the frugality forum.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

DISCOUNT hearts and DAY-OLD flowers.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

What I don't understand is why the OP has not encountered this attitude on other internet forums. It seems to be pervasive unless the site has heavy handed moderation.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the different personalities make this forum more interesting. It's all those different perspectives that make the responses so well rounded and diverse. Sure people make snide comments or little digs here and there but take it with a grain of salt, who knows what's going on in their lives or what tone is intended. Sometimes, it's better to think less on things as after all, in the big picture, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Now the OP is afraid to comment. :biggrin:










We just give answers!


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Now the OP is afraid to comment. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



always polite.
what a gal.
to the OP.
i honestly believe that when u call someone out on a trade or even get into an argument u create knowledge.
of course insults not allowed .
traders are mostly determined people not the couch potato investor.
they put money where their mouth is.
therefore OP if u are going to present any trade and for example and i call u out saying that u r on the wrong side of the bet , what is wrong with that.
i just made a very bold move buying AMD .
and i believe that i am on the wrong side of the trade........ short term.
there is a difference between having an EGO and being a trader.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> But I have to admit, part of the reason I have not posted as much as I might have over the years is the tendancy for some board "veterans" to be a little short with those with lesser knowledge than themselves. Not a big deal and a bit cowardly, but there it is.... :


Yes I think you may speak for the "silent majority". What we need to do is create a more friendly environment that encourages the royal you from being lurkers.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

kcowan said:


> What I don't understand is why the OP has not encountered this attitude on other internet forums. It seems to be pervasive unless the site has heavy handed moderation.


I'm guessing that either CMF is one of the first boards used or if CFM is one of many, the rest are all heavily moderated.

Compared to most other boards I've visited, CFM has a better attitude but YMMV.


Cheers


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I'll stick my neck out a little and say that I was considering posting a very similar thread as the OP but decided against it just because I was worried my poor self esteem would have gotten killed due the thought that I might get certain responses. Seeing the thread tells me I was bang on, and I'm just happy I wasn't standing in front of the guy.

Personally I don't get why the hostility is needed and/or tolerated. Even the board owner is not against it seeing as he is agreeing with the posters before him who essentially said "tough".



> Well said Jon and T gal.


Personally if it was my board I would be 100% for all the excellent and constructive conversation and promptly put an end to the nasty, snarky, unneeded comments or posts that add nothing to the discussion. Stating "You're an idiot" doesn't prove anything about the other person.

T.gal, I think your four reasons the board is great are bang on, but saying others should accept the garbage comments in between is out to lunch. Why should it just be accepted? For what reason are nasty comments needed? So the other person feels bad about themselves? I just can't think of any reason I need to tell someone off to prove they are wrong. Honestly, telling them off proves nothing. Providing proof proves them wrongs... so once again I can't see why it's needed.

Jon, you said no matter how distasteful some of the antics around here, they do not prevent you from learning. Well I'm sure if these "distasteful antics" went away your ability to learn wouldn't be hurt either. So once again, I don't see how... due to the fact that we can ignore it, it should be accepted.

Andrew, I get what you are saying about pointing it out to the offenders. However, would you walk up to a bully and say "Hey big fella! I don't mean to be a bother but I've noticed you enjoy picking on others as well as me. Maybe you could be kind and cut it out because it's hurting my feelings?" Honestly, if these people cared they wouldn't do it in the first place. 

A common thread that just says there is some things going on that aren't helpful places the blame on no particular person but allows offenders to reflect upon their actions. If they care to that is. I'm with the OP. I love all the personalities on this board and learn a ton, but there is some things I could live without. Seeing another poster get attacked does nothing for me besides remind me how low people can go.

I can't see how anyone would support it. I'm pretty new here, and 1% as knowledgeable as anyone else but this is just how I see it.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

This board definitely has its clique of long term members ... slightly arrogant ... not necessarily a bad thing. Most of my experiences here have been positive, with lots of good discussion and advice ... which is much appreciated. I've had a couple of people here tell me I've done something wrong according to their own rules ... I typically just ignore them, unless I agree with them. This is the way of the Internet. Typically, people are quite a bit more aggressive with typed discussions vs in-person discussions. This is true with work email as well. Knowing this should be reason enough not to take things personally, especially if you don't even know who they are.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Problem with poeple who are arrogant is that they don't know they are arrogant. ;-) Same applies to ego ;-)
While I agree with number of concerns raised, it's only internet (and with that in mind and the shield offered by anynomity, some folks became braver than if they were discussing something face to face), this board is nicer than many others and there is way more positives to draw from here (in the form of knowledge, advice, even own contribution helping others) than negatives.

The minute negatives outweigh the positives it's time to pack up the toys and move on to a different, more enjoyable playground ;-)


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

As someone who owns a major forum well moderated and not much need to edit posts or remove them but when it does happen I take a fair bit of flack.

I like the information I read on this forum and its not hard to let the rest go but I have been dealing with forums for many years now.
I have learned that what one person takes as personal can be read quite different by another, and much depends on the area of the country the poster is from.
For any forum of size moderating is a big job that takes many hours a week, I don't often view many of the sub sections on this board but clearly looking at some of the postings some real hot button issues come up and it likely works better to let folks have their say.

I really don't mind the T.O. folks. LOL


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

why does this thread even exist people?
everybody here is an adult i assume.
some are daytraders , some are long term investors and some are all of the above plus more like option and futures traders.
I am sure that if someone here worked in a futures pit and discussed with his counterparts certain trades , nasty debates arise from that.
actually I believe that futures traders are the most arrogant ones.
why?
because they can.
an example I will give TLM ...... does anyone want to debate that one ?
i am sure other people will debate that one also.

i was criticized for buying INTL at a certain price.
well i bought it and i posted why I bought it at that level and why i believed that 21 bux was pushing hard.
can it go to 21 bux?
damn right it can .
it can go to 15 bux .
whatever.
anything can happen .
it is the stock mkt.
I really, really do not understand why so much sensitivity on people here.


iam going to run another example.
i was trading oil today.
EIA reports a lower amount in storage.
quickly a 20k lot raise the bid .
the chart was already constructive from the past 3 or 4 sessions ago bouncing off the lows.
hits resistance at 87.34
pit traders at close in an hourly overbought chart parked it below the top.
why retest resistance before pit close .
it was tested twice today.
technical analysis on the hourly pit charts has an extreme value, excluding war or any black swan event that will cripple oil flow.
then charts are thrown out the window.
does it mean the rally is over?
well It depends on many factors ahead of us like tomorrow jobs report, demand etc..etc..
i can go on and on.
anyway
cheers


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

jcgd said:


> T.gal, I think your four reasons the board is great are bang on, but *saying others should accept the garbage comments* in between is out to lunch.


Well, that's not exactly what I said. 

Btw, remember when in one of our discussions, you called Romney 'a moron' and labelled Argonaut 'nasty' & accused him of 'heavy sarcasm' for merely [politely] challenging your statement? :biggrin: 

This forum can be so funny sometimes. :highly_amused:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> 1. I have learned that what one person takes as personal can be read quite different by another....
> 2. I really don't mind the T.O. folks. LOL


1. Very true! I think that's what happened to jcgd. 
2. Whew, the Torontonian group will be relieved to hear that. :biggrin:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

thenegotiator said:


> why does this thread even exist people?


I have to admit, I was thinking the same thing. 

I'm guessing that might be an indicator that I'm part of the problem.


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Well, that's not exactly what I said.
> 
> Btw, remember when in one of our discussions, you called Romney 'a moron' and labelled Argonaut 'nasty' & accused him of 'heavy sarcasm' for merely [politely] challenging your statement? :biggrin:
> 
> This forum can be so funny sometimes. :highly_amused:


LOL...zinger. Nice.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

thebomb said:


> LOL...zinger. Nice.


I agree. I earned that one.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Four Pillars said:


> I have to admit, I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I'm guessing that might be an indicator that I'm part of the problem.


four pillars.
close it then.
you are a strong contributor here.
i strongly believe in harsh debate ( no name calling) .
quite frankly i have friends that actually are pit traders and yes we call each other all kinds of nasty words.
but in the end who cares man?
i want to be on the right side of the trade most of the times.
many many times i am on the wrong side though.
who is not?
i ain't no warren buffet , even though i am sure that he has been many times in the wrong side of the trade also.
cheers


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Very true! I think that's what happened to jcgd.
> 2. Whew, the Torontonian group will be relieved to hear that. :biggrin:


boy.
am I relieved of that?
i did not know if i would make it through the nite:biggrin:
cheers


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel A. said:


> I really don't mind the T.O. folks. LOL


Maybe it's just you? :rolleyes2:

But I'll forgive them for their fantastic contributions.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I will jump in even though I don't post as much. This is a free Internet forum. Here are many people here with many different styles and personalities just like life. Some people are sensitive, some are not. There is no tone or para lingual cues here, which account for more than 80% of a communication message.

Unless its a direct attack, there is nothin wrong with being frustrated, and sometimes giving people a reality check. No one can tell me that you have never seen a really stupid or bad idea here. I doesn't mean the person is bad or stupid, but the idea is. They need to know it, maybe it will stop them acting on the stupid idea. I would appreciate someone telling me where the gaps are. 

As for opinions, those are exactly that. This is life, not everyone is going to like what everyone else says. Generally, this is one of the most respectful and intelliegent boards I have been on. So we should be thankful for that AND he people who own the site.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Two things are required to get value from internet discussions:
thick skin and a duck's back

There is nothing personal about the internet. It is anonymous.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

If you tnink someones responses are negative or sarcastic and this outweighs their usefulness, use the ignore function. I do.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Square Root said:


> If you tnink someones responses are negative or sarcastic and this outweighs their usefulness, use the ignore function. I do.


I'm not a fan of using ignore features. The moderators get rid of the trolls and spammers for us. I simply can't think of a valid reason to hide the totality of what any other poster has to say.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I will jump in even though I don't post as much. This is a free Internet forum. Here are many people here with many different styles and personalities just like life. Some people are sensitive, some are not. There is no tone or para lingual cues here, which account for more than 80% of a communication message.
> 
> *Unless its a direct attack, there is nothin wrong with being frustrated, and sometimes giving people a reality check. No one can tell me that you have never seen a really stupid or bad idea here. I doesn't mean the person is bad or stupid, but the idea is. They need to know it, maybe it will stop them acting on the stupid idea. I would appreciate someone telling me where the gaps are. *
> 
> As for opinions, those are exactly that. This is life, not everyone is going to like what everyone else says. Generally, this is one of the most respectful and intelliegent boards I have been on. So we should be thankful for that AND he people who own the site.


I wish everyone thought like you did. Unfortunately, because of people being too sensitive and not realizing that a strong argument sometimes by necessity must check politeness and compliments at the door, I was pretty much kicked out of the very thread in which I was the strongest contributor. Now, perhaps that's just my "ego" talking but I think a few others agree. C'est la vie. Now I'm seeing a bunch of comical posts that I won't even bother debating there anymore, and as a result the quality of the thread has taken a nosedive, because points are not argued, and most of the real metrics that affect the company in question are simply ignored.

Look at the presidential debates. Obama is the most powerful man in the world and he's hurling insults and attacking Romney's ideas every chance he could get (and vice versa). It's part of an argument/debate. People should learn to deal with it. It's very difficult to tear a ridiculous argument into shreds while being polite. Most people, myself included, cannot do it. If that's the requirement I want no part of it.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

GOB said:


> 1. Unfortunately, because of people being too sensitive
> 2. I was pretty much kicked out of the very thread in which I was the strongest contributor.
> 3. the quality of the thread has taken a nosedive, because points are not argued


1. And it seems you're one of them as well? 

2. The truth is that you kicked yourself out of the AAPL thread. Why? You lost your temper when a couple of people very politely asked you to tone down your criticism of others. True, some do write 'comical posts' as you put it, but not everyone here is the expert that you are with respect to the AAPL stock [or other ones]. Sensitive is perhaps not the right word for you, but you're a bit intolerant, albeit patient at the same time as you never gave up proving your extensive & solid arguments. 

3. That's just it, there are points that need NOT be argued [especially those that are made just to contradict, rather than contribute]. 

Anyway, I wish you would return to that thread, because as you said, you were definitely the highest contributor there & I miss your posts.


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. And it seems you're one of them as well?
> 
> 2. The truth is that you kicked yourself out of the AAPL thread. Why? You lost your temper when a couple of people very politely asked you to tone down your criticism of others. True, some do write 'comical posts' as you put it, but not everyone here is the expert that you are with respect to the AAPL stock [or other ones]. Sensitive is perhaps not the right word for you, but you're a bit intolerant, albeit patient at the same time as you never gave up proving your extensive & solid arguments.
> 
> ...


All fair points. I wouldn't say I'm sensitive, but if enough people have a problem with the way I post, then I'd rather not post at all. I believe the criticism arose out of me calling an argument "stupid" and proceeding to explain why. That's hardly a terrible thing to say in my opinion, and perfectly valid considering I explained why I thought that way. If that can't be tolerated then I'm better off not posting. This is the internet - I don't want to have to worry about hurting feelings by using the word "stupid", especially in relation to an argument and not somebody's intellect.

The real reason I left is that I see the same BS posted there over and over again every few days and it really is useless to argue logically against it, because a few days later...it happens again, as if everything that's been said previously has been forgotten. I've learned it's an utter waste of my time. I don't believe in simply ignoring the posts either because if they aren't countered it's almost like a silent agreement. There is one poster in particular that I'm just fed up with as 90% of his posts are snide, illogical predictions of AAPL's demise using broad generalizations as his defense. I don't mind if the arguments are made and are backed up, but most of them are not. The ones I have already countered just come up over and over again. I feel like I'm dealing with the boy who cried wolf. I basically asked myself "why am I doing this?" and realized it needed to stop. 

I didn't post in that thread for any personal gain - I just simply wanted to share my knowledge as so many others do here on other topics. I provided a lot of knowledge It was fun for a while. It's no longer fun and I have no desire to interact with certain individuals. So that's why I'm out. Ironically, I realize this sounds I'm being sensitive, but it's more so that I'm just fed up and exhausted.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

GOB said:


> All fair points. I wouldn't say I'm sensitive, but if enough people have a problem with the way I post, then I'd rather not post at all. I believe the criticism arose out of me calling an argument "stupid" and proceeding to explain why. That's hardly a terrible thing to say in my opinion, and perfectly valid considering I explained why I thought that way. If that can't be tolerated then I'm better off not posting. This is the internet - I don't want to have to worry about hurting feelings by using the word "stupid", especially in relation to an argument and not somebody's intellect.
> 
> The real reason I left is that I see the same BS posted there over and over again every few days and it really is useless to argue logically against it, because a few days later...it happens again, as if everything that's been said previously has been forgotten. I've learned it's an utter waste of my time. I don't believe in simply ignoring the posts either because if they aren't countered it's almost like a silent agreement. There is one poster in particular that I'm just fed up with as 90% of his posts are snide, illogical predictions of AAPL's demise using broad generalizations as his defense. I don't mind if the arguments are made and are backed up, but most of them are not. The ones I have already countered just come up over and over again. I feel like I'm dealing with the boy who cried wolf. I basically asked myself "why am I doing this?" and realized it needed to stop.
> 
> I didn't post in that thread for any personal gain - I just simply wanted to share my knowledge as so many others do here on other topics. I provided a lot of knowledge It was fun for a while. It's no longer fun and I have no desire to interact with certain individuals. So that's why I'm out. Ironically, I realize this sounds I'm being sensitive, but it's more so that I'm just fed up and exhausted.


GOB
i strongly believe that u are being sensitive .
not sure who is the member u are referring to that u are fed up but to me it is irrelevant.
so should be to ya.
i posted a bit in regards to technicals only and the belief that if u have too many bulls at one point no matter what the scale is tipped over.
AAPL has been deleveraging since the all time high of 700 bux.
i would have sold at the high if i was a shareholder.
all of it.
i think u should get back in the game and put some skin on bra.
this is a public board.
i like ur insights.
my perspective was technical only.
get back in the game and refute what u believe makes sense.

like i said before the tech arena a is new to me .
i am holding INTC and AMD .
interestingly enough i am staring to get attracted to AAPl.

one more thing.
they lost Steve Jobs.
he was the man behind aapl.
i think that this was a very big loss.
the clan looses his mentor and those are big shoes that Tim Cook may not be able to fill.
my 2 cents
cheers.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

GOB
I think your analysis is right on the money and I miss you. However, the posters that spout industry jargon or Android market share just don't get it. But you cannot silence them with a well-reasoned argument. So you are right to stop repeating yourself.

And they do make some valid points, like Steve Jobs is dead! Hello what is happening now? Well they fired the guy that introduced the mapping app. That should be positive news.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

GOB said:


> 1. I just simply wanted to share my knowledge as so many others do here on other topics.
> 2. Ironically, I realize this sounds *I'm being sensitive*, but it's more so that I'm just fed up and exhausted.


1. I have read every post that you have written & also read you in the money diaries section. As a long-term AAPL shareholder, I'm very, very interested & appreciative of your contribution here.

2. I told ya.  If you recall, I warned you early on to ignore certain contradictory/polar arguments from the mostly non-AAPL fan club, but you did not listen, so I'm not surprised that your patience resulted in exhaustion [had experienced that, too, hence my earlier warning].


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. I have read every post that you have written & also read you in the money diaries section. As a long-term AAPL shareholder, I'm very, very interested & appreciative of your contribution here.
> 
> 2. I told ya.  If you recall, I warned you early on to ignore certain contradictory/polar arguments from the mostly non-AAPL fan club, but you did not listen, so I'm not surprised that your patience resulted in exhaustion [had experienced that, too, hence my earlier warning].


Thanks for the kind words. As I said before, it's difficult for me to post in a thread while ignoring and not addressing the posts that make no sense. I just can't do it. The point of a thread is to have a back and forth discussion amongst posters that hopefully evolves as issues are cleared up. Look at my journal for an excellent example - not all of us agree but we have all learned a great deal and probably become more knowledgeable about AAPL and options in general in just a couple of months, because there's no derailment. Unfortunately this doesn't happen in the other thread as the same things are talked about over and over again. There's no value left for me there.

My way of ignoring is to leave the thread altogether, and post my thoughts in my journal. Honestly, it saves me time too. Anyone is welcome to visit there, and I just posted some compelling bullish data about iPhone sales.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

A little bit of ego is a good thing. It exists in the world, and therefore cannot simply be edited out of a community. The different caricatures and personalities bring some needed diversity to the forums. Folks are likely not totally representative of their real life counterparts, for instance I'm probably more soft spoken in person. I've been slammed and I've done some slamming around here. Take it in stride and let it help to sharpen your ideas and arguments.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> I've been slammed and I've done some slamming around here.


Just make sure you don`t get a penalty for `boarding`!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Well, that's not exactly what I said.
> 
> Btw, remember when in one of our discussions, you called Romney 'a moron' :biggrin:


I heard this derogatory catchphrase? kind of implied on last Sunday's US Election comedy special on CBC with Lewis Black (the American Dream).

I don't remember which one of the 5 featured comedians mention it..but I heard it something like this: 
"......Obama is a Muslim, but Romney is a Mormon..and the second "m" should be silent"...... 



> This forum can be so funny sometimes. :highly_amused:


I'm not a standup comic..but I like to listen to them on tv. :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> I heard this derogatory catchphrase? kind of implied on last Sunday's US Election comedy special on CBC with Lewis Black (the American Dream).
> I don't remember which one of the 5 featured comedians mention it..but I heard it something like this:
> "......Obama is a Muslim, but Romney is a Mormon..and the second "m" should be silent"......


I started watching that show, but switched off about 20 mins into it (about half way through Lewis' act).
The CBC calls this political comedy?
It was a boring, insipid torture.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> I started watching that show, but switched off about 20 mins into it (about half way through Lewis' act).
> The CBC calls this political comedy?
> It was a boring, insipid torture.


His act is more of a rant..you either like to listen to his rant or you don't. However, by forcing his blood pressure up like that, he could become a heart attack candidate.
I remember another one similar that was hard to take..Sam Kinison..fortunately he left us a few years ago. 


_He is known for his comedy style, which often includes simulating a mental breakdown, or an increasingly angry rant, ridiculing history, politics, religion, trends and cultural phenomena._


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, kyboch

A well worded & interesting post you started.

Iam often fail but try with my best & honest ability to have the precise amount of ego to replace that which is not true with in my thinking & replace it with that which is true i.e., I have to have enough ego to be an independent thinker. But when I hear that green house gasses were 9-10 times higher in the past & the earth was cooler pluse a few weeks ago I heard Arch Crawford (not exact words) that the other planets orbiting the sun have also increased in tempurature.

I have to really wonder if Iam so egotistical that I think I have the power to cause not only global warming & destroy the planet that has been here a lot longer then I have but also the power to cause an increase in the tempurature on these other planets.

Perhaps Arch is on to something with the possible cause is from a high number of planets corragating on one side of the sun literally causing the berry center to be pulled off center causing multiple disturbances on the suns surface.


----------

